# Hitchcock



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone cooking good old days this weekend?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

High Pressure is in.There's alot of good cooks out there fighting for the Triple Crown,better bring your "A" game.I'm headed to the chief cooks meeting now.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Double M Cookers - there . . . wg


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Asleep at the Grill checkin in . Right across from High Pressure Cookers . We don't need or A game . We have or secret weapon to send over to your spot Shark Chum


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Paul Marx said:


> Asleep at the Grill checkin in . Right across from High Pressure Cookers . We don't need or A game . We have or secret weapon to send over to your spot Shark Chum


. . . and the smack'n has begun . . . wg


----------



## mako 22 (May 26, 2009)

Eat My Meat is in


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

mako 22 said:


> Eat My Meat is in


See you guys Friday night...:brew2:


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Ill have to come by to say Hi. Ill be with Redfish Roadhouse. See y'all Friday


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Paul Marx said:


> Asleep at the Grill checkin in . Right across from High Pressure Cookers . We don't need or A game . We have or secret weapon to send over to your spot Shark Chum


Your Secret Weapon ain't gonna be checking out our cooking,he's gonna be in our air condition tent drinking our beer.LOL


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> Your Secret Weapon ain't gonna be checking out our cooking,he's gonna be in our air condition tent drinking our beer.LOL


Dang you sure figired that out fast :tongue:


----------



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

Real Deal's gonna come out and play!


----------



## jarrold03 (Mar 15, 2010)

Show Me Your Pits will be snagging trophies!!!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

liftologist said:


> Ill have to come by to say Hi. Ill be with Redfish Roadhouse. See y'all Friday


Hey I work with Greg . you must be Jerry LOL


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

oops I just found out it's Jeff LOL my bad . I've got to try your brisket . This is my last cook off . Stick a fork in me I'm done . 16 years of 4 a year is enough . I will spend the time at the camp or on a lake somewhere .


----------



## bayoubuddy (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Liftologist this is the Real Jeff from Redfish 
I will be there to watch your MAMA give you some more lessons


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

bayoubuddy said:


> Hey Liftologist this is the Real Jeff from Redfish
> I will be there to watch your MAMA give you some more lessons


Did this happen ????? We sucked this year . The chicken , ribs , and brisket came out pretty good for us . Only problem is the judges didn't seem to like it. Congrats to the Redfish for the show.


----------



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Jeff this is Josh from Real Deal. Enjoyed being next to yall and [email protected]^^!*@ bbq with ya. Had a good time


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Congratulations Real Deal on the Triple Crown.Y'all are great cooks and sportsman. Hopefully next year we will give your a little better run for your money. High Pressure Cookers


----------



## mako 22 (May 26, 2009)

Eat My Meat had a good year so we can only get better will see ya at the big show next year. Congrates Real Deal ya'll did good.


----------



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank ya sharkchum and Keith


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats again to Real Deal Cookers on the Triple Crown, Double M Cookers and Redfish Road House - job well done . . . wg


----------



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice looking pics you got there whiskey girl!!!


----------



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

Just asking we had 2 tables and 20 chairs we left in front of our site for the tent people to pick up, well they weren't there when they came to get em. If anybody remembers seeing anything pm me and let me know please!


----------

